# Viola Shoulder rest trauma!



## TheHarmonist

So I have liberated myself from the KUN Shoulder rest to find that my viola sounds so much better without it. My posture has improved greatly as well. 

The only problem is that I need some sort of pad underneath so I can comfortably hold my viola on my neck while my left hand can be free to run up and down the neck without having the instrument moving around. 

My teacher recommended trying the Poehland shoulder pad, but it's quite uncomfortable and doesn't stay in place. I have a 16 inch viola which is rather thick. I was thinking that perhaps I should try a new flesch style chinrest that is a bit higher, thus allowing me to get the instrument firmly between my head and shoulder. 

Are there any violists or violinists out there that have any advice or ideas/solutions?


----------



## Klavierspieler

I've noticed several violists I know using a handkerchief under their chin, but I'm not sure if they do this out of preference or necessity.


----------

